# Game 21: Phoenix Suns (11-9) @ Los Angeles Lakers (10-10)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

New starting lineup...AGAIN.

Blake/Meeks/Kobe/Williams/Pau


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Staples Center is EMPTY. Even for an LA crowd, this is bad. I know it'll fill up but damn.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Wow, Staples Center is EMPTY. Even for an LA crowd, this is bad. I know it'll fill up but damn.


I thought the same...but the fans are wearing "blackout" shirts...in honor of Kobe's return.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I thought the same...but the fans are wearing "blackout" shirts...in honor of Kobe's return.


I know that but there's still a ton of empty seats. Those are all shirts just on the seats, waiting for the fans to come in and wear them.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG...we look terrible already!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off to another slow start. Down 10-3 already.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> I know that but there's still a ton of empty seats. Those are all shirts just on the seats, waiting for the fans to come in and wear them.


Now that you mention that...you are correct! As you said...it's a typical late-arriving LA crowd. It will fill up.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

MAMBA!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just like that, it's a 14-14 tie.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

um you could see on that jam that he can't elevate the same :/ hope we win the game! tied right now


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

To quote Chick...Pau can't throw a pea in the ocean.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

27-21 Suns after one.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

27-21 Suns after one.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

So far, not good.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

we need farmar back! hes been huge on all the home wins


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Not a good start to second quarter.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Too many forced passes...and the Morris twins are killing us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh, 8-2 run for the Suns to start the 2nd quarter. Down 35-23.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Smath said:


> we need farmar back! hes been huge on all the home wins


Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm in Sacramento on business. This bat doesn't have league pass. Clue me in all night fellas!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm in Sacramento on business. This bat doesn't have league pass. Clue me in all night fellas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You'd be amazed at the layup Meeks just made.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm in Sacramento on business. This bat doesn't have league pass. Clue me in all night fellas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Go to atdee.net and stream.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kobe is over-passing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jodie Meeks is unstoppable at the rim!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe definitely looks better tonight than he did on Sunday night.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

yea he sure does


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks having a great night thus far. 3-point game!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are getting KILLED in the paint again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make that 8. -____-


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice flop, Dragic. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau hits at the buzzer. Good shit. 56-51 Suns at halftime. Could've been a lot worse.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We needed that bucket by Pau. Still trailing at half 56-51.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Side note: good to see some activity in the game threads of late.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> You'd be amazed at the layup Meeks just made.


Not amazed by anything Blake or Meeks do now. Their improvement is for real. 

Ceejay, I'm at a bar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blake is dishing the ball well, but he's struggling shooting again and he has 3 turnovers.

Our starters have more points tonight in one half than they did all last game. Also, last game was the first time in Lakers history, I believe, that no started scored in double figures. Tonight, both Kobe and Meeks are in double digits and Pau has 9.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad start to the 2nd half. Deficit back to 10.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns on a 9-0 run. Lakers down 65-51. Timeout. Ugh.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is Kobe making quick decisions with ball or doing a lot if isos? Is Blake mainly playing off the ball again?

I have a feeling Kobe will kill Blake's groove... Which feels weird even bringing up. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is Kobe making quick decisions with ball or doing a lot if isos? Is Blake mainly playing off the ball again?
> 
> I have a feeling Kobe will kill Blake's groove... Which feels weird even bringing up.
> 
> ...


I'd say Kobe's doing a little bit of both. He's had some great passes due to quick decision making, but he's also done a bit of iso (and had some success with it).

Blake has been the primary ball handler thus far. There's been a few possessions, in fact, where Kobe hasn't even touched the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice shot off the glass by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Three by Nick Young brings the Lakers within 5 again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm really like Xavier Henry this year. I'm glad he's getting the minutes he's getting. I know he's only 1/5 tonight but he just has a ton of energy and this team needs it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Robert Sacre started the last two games. Tonight? Zero minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, Bledsoe is good. Hits a tough layup at the buzzer to give the Suns a 79-74 lead.

Lakers can't seem to get closer than 3 right now. Can't let Phoenix go on yet another run and keep extending the lead. Time to take the lead and keep it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier with the steal, layup and the foul!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix has the #1 defense against 3-point shooting right? It's showing. Lakers are only 3/11 shooting from distance. Makes it all the more impressive they're in this game since that's been their bread and butter this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P needs to hit his free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young needs to go to the bench right now. He's not playing very well out there.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Every time we get within striking distance...our defense lets us down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just what I feared: another Suns run. Down by 9 again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young sucks tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Pau has cement shoes on defense down low.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Morris Twins are annihilating us.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Our defense makes stars out of everybody.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Gonna fall short in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we lose another one at home. Great. 

Our defense is a ****ing joke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't stand that everyone has an Allstar caliber point guard except us...


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

need jordan hill to play more for good d :/


----------

